# Friday...



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Stowa Marine for me (back on the blue strap).


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

zEx for me at the moment - still no wrist shot - you know what it looks like by now...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

B1 for me


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Explorer style for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

pardon the spec below the center hands its gone and cleaned and lubed already


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

James said:


> pardon the spec below the center hands its gone and cleaned and lubed already


Blimey thats a stunner!


----------



## caitlin tips (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Handwound again today.

DaveME I love that DC57...one of my "grails"

Roger


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

'36 for me today, and for the past few days. Having trouble with my FTP link at the moment, so have only just managed to copy the photo, which I took this morning, across in a brief window of opportunity. It seems to be timing out on me again now


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

*ASTROAVIA*for me today(BREITLING NAVITIMER LOOK -A-LIKE!!) 

*ASTROAVIA- BERLIN*


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Broadarrow for me










Rich


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

caitlin tips said:


>


Smart watch Caitlin







Good old Snoopy - forgotten her name though.

Got this today - many thanks Ricster


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm a late riser

Not the best photo, my new acquisition.










Dave S


----------



## Jorgeqb (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, IÂ´m sorry for the picture, but IÂ´m just learning to take pictures









This is a Gruen Swiss "Titanium":










But ItÂ´s big for me, IÂ´m used to 35-37mm and this is 41.5mm


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jorge, We all had to start somewhere mate! ....take a little look in the photography forum - there are a lot of hints and tips there you might like to try... one which might help immediatley is to use the macro function - the one with the small tulip flower as its icon - or move further away from the watch and then crop the picture afterwards using paint, photoshop, HP Imagezone or other tools on your PC. Good luck!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive given in... the B1 was great but im off out in a bit to a rough club for some dinner and beers... so thought I shouldnt really take a Breitling... it might put out the wrong message....














instead ive swapped to a watch more suited to the dangerous environment I will be heading into... The Sinn EZM3







Good enough for the GSG9 to use in "battle" it should be tougher than I will be


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

New arrival.

Sinn 256. Here it is with a mid-morning cigar







Two of my passions


----------



## Jorgeqb (Oct 15, 2006)

JonW said:


> Jorge, We all had to start somewhere mate! ....take a little look in the photography forum - there are a lot of hints and tips there you might like to try... one which might help immediatley is to use the macro function - the one with the small tulip flower as its icon - or move further away from the watch and then crop the picture afterwards using paint, photoshop, HP Imagezone or other tools on your PC. Good luck!


Thanks for your advice JonW, IÂ´ll Try


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> New arrival.
> 
> Sinn 256. Here it is with a mid-morning cigar
> 
> ...




























Jorgeqb said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Jorge, We all had to start somewhere mate! ....take a little look in the photography forum - there are a lot of hints and tips there you might like to try... one which might help immediatley is to use the macro function - the one with the small tulip flower as its icon - or move further away from the watch and then crop the picture afterwards using paint, photoshop, HP Imagezone or other tools on your PC. Good luck!
> ...


Cool - I look forward to seeing how it goes


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This one today


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr. C, it's Lucy...

O&W M6 for me today, turning into my favorite watch. Damn accurate too. -1s per day on the wrist, gains it back left face up overnight.

Martin


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

makky said:


>


That 's a nice Seiko Makky


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Love that 256 Hakim!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> quoll Posted Today, 08:40 PM
> 
> Love that 256 Hakim!


Thanks!









Ditto your Stowa. Had one of those and let it go







Really regret that now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very cool watches on show this morning guys









No surprise for me today, it`s got to be this `1/1`









*RLT-P.XIIV (ETA cal.2824-2, 25 Jewels, made @ 02/06)*


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Damasko DC57 on black NATO for me today:


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Carrying on the Sinn theme today










Regards,

Nick


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

After being away from this for a week, its nice to wear an old favorite again....

RLT4


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

makky said:


>


Beauty - me want


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Changed for the evening, now got the Eterna KonTiki on:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been wearing this for the past few days


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Got an interview so it's this for me today:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good luck John


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Good luck John, I'd give you the job as soon as I spotted the watch









Sending the thread way downmarket today, I am wearing this, simply because I haven't worn it for ages.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good luck John, smart watch


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> Changed for the evening, now got the Eterna KonTiki on:


That's a beauty Dave - I just got the latest Eterna catalouge; some really nice pieces in there!







The Kon-Tiki is the one to have though ( especially for a Norwegian like me







).


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish for me ..


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I have been wearing this all day, with a new strap, to match the hands









It broke the first day I got it







but a friendly watch repairer has given it a full service

and found the parts to make it work again









Seiko 6138-7000

47mm 3 to 6

46mm 6 to 12

20mm lugs

13mm thick

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very nice Derek, I've seen very few with the slide rule.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Theres some very sweet kit out there today,for me Damasko

Martin


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

knuteols said:


> This one today


I'm not actually wearing this but it fits in with knuteols posting. This must be the smallest Timex Electric (... ...waits to be corrected) its only 22mm and was alledgedly team issue to the USA for the 1976 olympics. Anyone know which cell for the 69 mov?










Paul D


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

RLT 20th (or should it be 19th?







) for me this morning -


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> New arrival.
> 
> Sinn 256. Here it is with a mid-morning cigar
> 
> ...












New watch. cigar and African sunshine ..... what more could you ask for









Looks great Hakim


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Once again I'm the only digital in the village.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Been wearing this all day.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wearing a Doxa Sub600T-Graph Professional (37 jewel, ETA2894-2)


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

No photo yet but it has to be my first Sinn - courtesy of Mr Broad

the U2 - I just LURV it !!!























Maseman


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Love the RLT one-hand, Pugster!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Love the Sinns guys and Jace a classic choice!!

Thing its gonna be this one today, need something tough!!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Same Citizen for me hippo 

Wearing mine on a Bond Nato


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Same Citizen for me hippo
> 
> Wearing mine on a Bond Nato


Good choice, don't suppose you want to knock my fireplace out instead of me??!!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

hippo said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> > Same Citizen for me hippo
> ...


No thanks hippo I'll leave that to you


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one for me:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Maseman said:


> No photo yet but it has to be my first Sinn - courtesy of Mr Broad
> 
> the U2 - I just LURV it !!!
> 
> ...


Iain,

Right watch wrong wrist and thanks for the Seiko

Martin


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> New watch. cigar and African sunshine ..... what more could you ask for
> 
> Looks great Hakim


Thanks Jonh!  though we have been having really weired weather this year with the "mild" El-Nino


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Some nice watches today. I have this one:










Thanks

deano


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> > New watch. cigar and African sunshine ..... what more could you ask for
> >
> > Looks great Hakim
> 
> ...


We used to dread the El Nino in the south .... no rain


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

knuteols said:


> This one today


Fantastic! Love that.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

A wave of my







magic UV wand got the lume glowing, but I'm going to have to get serious to avoid reflections in that crystal...


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Paul said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > This one today
> ...


Nice one Paul - not too many of those around!

The 69 movement takes the AG5 ( or 393 ) cell.

Knut


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Tough, Shock Resistant, Solar Powered, Radio Controlled, (no not the radio in the picture, that big bugger at Rugby







).


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Good luck John, smart watch


Cheers, I think it went quite well. And of course if I do get the job I'll have to celebrate with a watch purchase!!


----------

